# Netflix to bring closed captioning to all video content by 2014



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix to bring closed captioning to all video content by 2014*

The road to become the best it can be will surely be a long one, but Netflix is certainly doing all it can to be covered on all grounds. Most recently, the streaming giant announced that it has reached a settlement with the National Association for the Deaf which ensures that the company will offer captioning services on its entire video library by 2014. Currently Netflix has caption options on nearly 85 percent of its hefty entertainment repertoire, with the outfit expected to make it 90 percent by next year and, shortly thereafter, have its full set CC-ready. Needless to say, this is a win-win for all parties involved.









_MobileBurn_








_Ars Technica_


----------

